# Do You Need 1 or a dozen Coffee Filters



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

They make a tool for that.
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/coffee-filter-separator-by-tops/1010432804?skuId=10432804&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_coffeetea_online&product_id=10432804&adtype=pla&product_channel=online&adpos=1o1&creative=43742633269&device=t&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjpLI6YTc1QIVTG1-Ch1HhwEYEAQYASABEgIJWfD_BwE

They work well, but so does the eraser on the end of a pencil.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> They make a tool for that.
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...MIjpLI6YTc1QIVTG1-Ch1HhwEYEAQYASABEgIJWfD_BwE
> 
> They work well, but so does the eraser on the end of a pencil.


I've had those tools and they worked on Mr. Coffee but not all off brands. And I know where my gloves are all or most of the time. 

Just a thought that someone may be able to use but I suspect certainly not for all.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

And to think that I have been licking my finger to get these things apart. And yes Senior, its the same finger I pull weeds with.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ZTMAN said:


> And to think that I have been licking my finger to get these things apart. And yes Senior, its the same finger I pull weeds with.


And i'm thinking your finger doesn't smell as good as the milk weed sticky tastes. OTOH, maybe the milk weed sticky makes them work so well.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't know that plane jane coffee filters are old fashion now. So what's that make my percolator?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> I didn't know that plane jane coffee filters are old fashion now. So what's that make my percolator?


If it's a granite set on the wood stove it's kinda ancient. If it's 120v not so much.:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Yep, the same ones I pulled weeds with yesterday.


It shouldn't matter, the heat will kill most germs.:wink2:

Try my technique of dropping everything on the floor. Works well, although, not intentional.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually, I just made coffee & paid attention to why I don't have difficulty separating the filters. I wash my hands first! Then with damp fingers, pull out a filter. Novel idea, to wash your hands.:biggrin2:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine has a little fine mesh basket that I rinse out and reuse. I haven't used a paper filter in ages.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just remembered this afternoon that I was a Barista, a long time ago. :biggrin2:
There was something about coffee oils and flavor. But, more recent research shows coffee oils ( permanent mesh filters) can increase your cholesterol. I didn't know that. It's a small amt.

https://www.healthline.com/health/high-cholesterol/coffee-link

I do know I have a 10 ft long tomato plant that thrives on coffee grounds.:wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I do know I have a 10 ft long tomato plant that thrives on coffee grounds.:wink2:


Mix your grounds with egg shells, and get a great Rose Bush fertilizer.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Mix your grounds with egg shells, and get a great Rose Bush fertilizer.
> 
> 
> ED


Yes, the tomato had lots of eggshells, too. It's 10' L, 3'H & 4'W. I actually grew it from just a too ripe boutique tomato. AKA rotten tomato.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

buy a keurig, and then get after market K cups and call it a day.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> It shouldn't matter, the heat will kill most germs.:wink2:
> 
> Try my technique of dropping everything on the floor. Works well, although, not intentional.


5 second rule applies. If you pick it up in less than 6 seconds, all is good.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> 5 second rule applies. If you pick it up in less than 6 seconds, all is good.


You must have missed the MythBusters Test of the 5 second rule.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it was a joke?

I woke up last night & started worrying about Botulism spores from dirt on Senior Sitizen's gardening gloves. :biggrin2:Must be an thought-provoking thread!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I think it was a joke?
> 
> I woke up last night & started worrying about Botulism spores from dirt on Senior Sitizen's gardening gloves. :biggrin2:Must be an thought-provoking thread!


OMG, :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:I'm ok in the Botulism department. Won't mention the other departments for fear of you loosing more sleep.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OMG, :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:I'm ok in the Botulism department. Won't mention the other departments for fear of you loosing more sleep.


I'm pretty weird when half-asleep :biggrin2:But, I try to be correct about what I state & had forgotten Botulism spores need over 200 degrees to be killed. It's actually a good thing that boiling a questionable can of food for 10 min will at least hydrolyse Botulism toxin. Good to know :wink2:
CDC


----------

